# Strut channel



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

noarcflash said:


> Supply house strut $50 a lenght.
> Home Depot strut $18 a lenght !!!!! I brought 200 feet !


Your supply house is screwing you unless it is something special. 

Same gauge, fish and material?


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Same material. 
Actually the supply house screws me ONCE, and then he screws himself everytime I walk into home depot, and load my truck.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If you're at all interested in keeping a good working relationship, I would try saying something. I have a hard time believing he's putting in a 500% markup on such a basic item just to be greedy. Sounds like there's a problem on his end.

-John


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

FWIW, I often buy the 21' sticks of kindorf from plumbing supply houses. Less waste.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

noarcflash said:


> Supply house strut $50 a lenght.
> Home Depot strut $18 a lenght !!!!! I brought 200 feet !
> 
> The home depot has undercut every supply house on EMT, strut, kindoff, everything.
> ...


No way that it is $50 at a supply house. You must be looking at a multiplier wrong. You should be paying about $1 to $1.25 per foot


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with jrannis, we pay about 13.00 for a 10' piece, he's keying in the wrong item or something


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

were is Home Depot?

>>>>>>>>>>>


 是Home Depot ？


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The supply house I usually go to has young fella's working the counter, that are probably paid just a tiny tad more than if they were flipping burgers. I look at each ticket very carefully, I find mistakes all the time. A simple call usually fixes all.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I think your supply house is either ripping you off and/or gave a price for 20' lengths. I paid $1.37 ft last week


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Mactip of the day! If you make a mistake and grab maybe the wrong box of faceplates before driving out to the job or some such- its a mistake.

If the wholesale house counterboy accidentely charges you for a 20 foot length cause his computer is geared to 20's instead of tens,its a Ripoff


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

My supply house charges about $12 per length of slotted strut. I'd never pay $18 at home-horror which amounts to 50% more ....


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I bought a 300 zip ties once, 25 in a bag, and they seemed expensive, but they were wide and uv stable. I hadn't bought them before, so thought it was ok, just must be what they cost.

About 2 years later I bought some more and they were cheap, I asked about it and we looked into it. Find out last time I payed for a 100 count per bag that only had 25.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The biggest thing I find on supply house bills is that occasionally they'll put me in a higher pricing matrix for no particular reason. I think the computer just does that every once in a while, automatically. I don't know. Sort of like the health insurance companies that will just arbitrarily deny a bill for no reason, just to see if you call. When I notice that I'm suddenly paying higher prices for crap, I just call them up, they tap on the computer for a minute, and usually come back with some sorry ass story and tell me they have it fixed now.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

The emt the big box stores here sells seems cheaper to me than what I get at my supply house. The 1/2" seems to bend with out me even putting it in the bender......:blink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> The emt the big box stores here sells seems cheaper to me than what I get at my supply house. The 1/2" seems to bend with out me even putting it in the bender......:blink:


Or, you get pretty much anyone's master bundles, and you have like 6 pieces with deep dents from the steel straps. That's awesome.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> The biggest thing I find on supply house bills is that occasionally they'll put me in a higher pricing matrix for no particular reason. I think the computer just does that every once in a while, automatically. I don't know. Sort of like the health insurance companies that will just arbitrarily deny a bill for no reason, just to see if you call. When I notice that I'm suddenly paying higher prices for crap, I just call them up, they tap on the computer for a minute, and usually come back with some sorry ass story and tell me they have it fixed now.


I deal with one person at each place. They email all my invoices to a separate email address I set up. I look everyday to see if anything looks out of line. My best sales guy makes a mistake every now and then but I know for sure it is not intentional. He stays as busy as I do. I stopped using one supply house over quoted prices not being billed correctly. They are still trying to get our business back.....


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Or, you get pretty much anyone's master bundles, and you have like 6 pieces with deep dents from the steel straps. That's awesome.


It seems that getting any 1/2" EMT that is still straight is rare.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BBQ said:


> It seems that getting any 1/2" EMT that is still straight is rare.


Uh-huh. I quit feeling bad about having to strap my 90 degree bends straight because I bent them at 93 degrees since I also have to strap unbent pieces straight too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> It seems that getting any 1/2" EMT that is still straight is rare.


You can say that for some of the 3/4" EMT as well.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> FWIW, I often buy the 21' sticks of kindorf from plumbing supply houses. Less waste.


 
Is that UL approved ? :jester:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

noarcflash said:


> Supply house strut $50 a lenght.
> Home Depot strut $18 a lenght !!!!! I brought 200 feet !


You kinda got ripped. 

As time goes on, you will see the value in building a relationship with a good supply house.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> It seems that getting any 1/2" EMT that is still straight is rare.



The 1/2" from my supply house seems a lil thicker and 8 or 9 out of 10 will be almost straight.......A lot better than what I have seen at the box stores.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> It seems that getting any 1/2" EMT that is still straight is rare.


Around these parts we call that a Platt.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> The supply house I usually go to has young fella's working the counter, that are probably paid just a tiny tad more than if they were flipping burgers. I look at each ticket very carefully, I find mistakes all the time. A simple call usually fixes all.


The products are scanned there...no room for error because the person is young.


----------



## stevebFtWorth (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep, I would get an "inside sales guy"; we all make mistakes. BUT, he will be there to help when you need it; Home Repo will have a new person in the isle DAILY!


----------

